

Ask HN: Who do you use for Microtasks in multiple languages? - Johnyma22

I need to source some data that is in multiple different languages.<p>We tried MTurk but the lack of bilingual workers meant our requests had a 90%+ failure rate.
======
a_a_r_o_n
I've given this about 45 seconds thought, in the spirit of an interesting
problem that's not my problem.

If I had this problem, one thing I would try would be to find language schools
or teachers in the target language, located in your current country (for ease
of logistics). For languages that can't be helped in your country, I would
look for English schools or teachers (or whatever your target language is, if
not English), in countries that use those missing languages. The more
developed the country the better.

No clue on how to set payment, but I guess that depends in part on whether/how
much you expect to make from your project, or more vaguely how important your
project is to you.

